# What We Do With The Teachings Of Our Gurus



## Admin (Jul 19, 2004)

A villager went to a local doctor to have his medical checkup, owning to some pain in his stomach, but he is not satisfied from the advice given by the 'nearby' doctor. So, he decides to go to city, to a reputed doctor. After chekup the doctor gives some medicines. The doctor prescribes to take some tablets with milk... 

The villager asks if the medicine is to be taken all at once...? The doctor says "Does not matter." 

The villager asks should the medicine be taken with hot or cold milk...? "Hot" says the doctor. 

The villager asked "Can the milk be lukewarm...?" "Yes" replies the doctor. 

The villager continues and asks "Should the milk be of a cow or a buffalo...?" The doctor says "Doesn't matter but you can take it with cow's milk. 

Now, the villager asks should the medicine be taken standing up or sitting down...? "As you feel like !!" says the doctor. 

The villager further asks " Whether I should take milk in a steel cup or a glass cup. The doctor stresses "Doesn't matter, Sir." 

Then villager asks "Should I take the medicine from my own hands or from my wifes hands ? The doctor politely asks "How does that matter...?" 

By this time there is a small que of patients outside doctors' clinic, so doctor asks the villager to give his dues of Rs.10 and so that he could attend other patients as well... 

But then the villager asks "Should he pay the dues in currency notes or coins...?" 

The doctor again politey replies "It does not matter and takes out two Rs.5 notes from his own pocket and gives them to the villager and says "Sir, Kindly buy the medicines with Rs.5 and take a rickshaw with Rs.5 to your home." 

As the villager leaves gleefully, the doctor proceeds with his work. 

Five minutes later... the villager again returns and asks from doctor "from which of the two Rs.5 notes, should he buy the medicine...?" 

I find, myself, to be exactly in the shoes of that villager and this is exactly most of us do with the teachings of our Gurus... we have the remedies available with us but we love to take them for granted and rather invest little stay on this planet arguing over trivial issues...


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

extending this - remedies are there, if understood, and we move that path. But only  sitting, and just discussing, or looking for ready-made answers appears futile. 
Somethings are better if learnt on their own; one has to take his journey on his own - Total ownership of own life.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 3, 2010)

We all are unaware of REAL DOCTOR,We are surrounded by QUACKS .Unless we get rid of these  how can we expect to get to the REAL DOCTOR?
So we must first lokk int this.
Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 3, 2010)

Guru's words are as clear as this:-

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G68hwbNeLjA&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G68hwbNeLjA&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 3, 2010)

INTERESTING AND WONDERFUL Depiction of the Non Active State of SHABADuGUROO.
But we would find that the messages of LIVING GURU are on White Board with DIVINE WORDS in Black which is SGGS Ji.
We all are much concerned with the messages of LIVING GURU.
Prakash S Bagga


----------

